# Song aus der "Hylo Eye Care" Werbung 2020  wohl bald verfügbar



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo!

Ihr kennt mir Sicherheit diesen Clip aus der Hylo Werbung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DhyePR5hfiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Song hat mich sofort positiv beindruckt. Ohrwurm-Charakter.
Ein Berliner Komponist ist dafür verantwortlich und hat den Track zunächst exklusiv nur für dieses Video erstellt.
Aber laut "Hylo Care" arbeitet man an einer Lösung den kompletten Song zu veröffentlichen.
Da viele Menschen deswegen nachgefragt haben.
Ich finde den auch mega-geil und würde mir einen kompletten Song wünschen.


----------

